
Twitter will remove precise location tagging in tweets, citing lack of use - DVassallo
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/18/twitter-will-remove-location-tagging-in-tweets-citing-lack-of-use/
======
gnu8
I don’t think Twitter ever really exposed this feature. I never even saw where
you type in the latitude and longitude. There’s a button to use the supposed
location of the device but it’s not immediately clear to me how that would
work or why someone would want to do that. Assuming it’s a phone, people
reading the tweet will see exactly where in the world the person was standing
when they tweeted? Or a desktop computer with no GPS hardware and VPNed
through Belarus is going to geolocate itself somehow?

~~~
DataJunkie
Agreed. I loved this feature, but nothing exposed it! I think one of the
ancient Twitter clients like Twitterific, or something, would do it and do
reverse geocoding.

